# HEV vs Gas



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Looking at new cars for when they come back in stock and I see the 2022's are showing up now. One of the models I was looking at now has an HEV version available.

HEV version is $8,815 more than the Gas only version.

I average 45,000 miles a year. MPG is only 5 MPG better in the HEV version according to the window sticker. At $3.00 per gallon I am looking at 9.8 years to recover the difference. At $4.00 per gallon looking at 7.3 years to recover cost.

Chances are the car will never see 6 years. I just don't see the value in HEV's at this point.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Looking at new cars for when they come back in stock and I see the 2022's are showing up now. One of the models I was looking at now has an HEV version available.
> 
> HEV version is $8,815 more than the Gas only version.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you’ve done the math. All I can say as a hybrid/electric fan is that I’ve never seen such a small MPG difference, EXCEPT in the Subaru Crosstrek Hybrid.
In my case, living in NJ, there’s no sales tax at all, and 5K in cash available. Makes it a no brainer.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Sounds like you’ve done the math. All I can say as a hybrid/electric fan is that I’ve never seen such a small MPG difference, EXCEPT in the Subaru Crosstrek Hybrid.
> In my case, living in NJ, there’s no sales tax at all, and 5K in cash available. Makes it a no brainer.


No sales tax on an electric/hybrid? That would sure change my figures and thoughts a lot.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> No sales tax on an electric/hybrid? That would sure change my figures and thoughts a lot.


To be clear, the No sales tax is total electric only, the money (grant) money is based on battery size, hybrid or pure electric.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Looking at new cars for when they come back in stock and I see the 2022's are showing up now. One of the models I was looking at now has an HEV version available.
> 
> HEV version is $8,815 more than the Gas only version.
> 
> ...


If you run high miles (like I do) it only makes sense to buy a hybrid used. For example, my Accord Hybrid, I think they are over 35k new. I got a 2015 with 87k for 13,999. At that point it made sense to do it. I average (real world) 42mpg. EPA says 48. My previous 4cyl accord was about 28mpg overall average. So I'm getting 1.5x the gas mileage and I spent about $2000 more for the used car than a non hybrid of same year and miles. (Purchase was in 2019 btw, IDK how the calculations would be today).

When I purchase again, even though I like the hybrid, I'm not expecting to see that good of a deal again, it was a unicorn deal, I think because no one wanted the hybrid at that dealership and it had been there for like 90 days. People may have been concerned about the battery life. I'm at 178k now and have no issues w/ the battery. I did call the dealer. There are three battery banks and cost to replace a bank is $1700 including labor. So I'm gonna charge on and hope to run it 300k like I do my non-hybrid accords. We shall see how I make out. Worst case I buy some batteries. 

Ultimately, I'll probably purchase hybrid again IF I can do it at a cost effective way like I did last time, but I'm not counting on it and would be perfectly happy with the 4cyl gas accord.

In fact, I've been thinking that since I can only get 5 years out of a car when I buy it with 70-100k on it, due to how many miles I put on, I might buy one a bit older next time and save $. A 10 year old accord w/ 80k on it is way cheaper than a 4 year old one with same mileage. 

It takes some thinking through all this, and @FLKeys I know you're up to it.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> At $4.00 per gallon looking at 7.3 years to recover cost.Chances are the car will never see 6 years. I just don't see the value in HEV's at this point.


The bad part about hybrids is you have all the disadvantages of both, twice as much to break.

Have you looked at all electric? Your energy costs are less or even free, and there’s zero maintenance.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Authority said:


> The bad part about hybrids is you have all the disadvantages of both, twice as much to break.
> 
> Have you looked at all electric? Your energy costs are less or even free, and there’s zero maintenance.


I ruled all electric out just for the fact that I tow a boat a lot and at least once a month make a 300+ mile trip each way. It will just not fit my needs right now.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Only thing that came close to my back of the napkin math was a used Grand Caravan with 50K miles.

Just could not answer this question...Why give up $60K in revenue going used?

The extra 17mpg makes up alot of $$$ _*in the end*_

There is no real depreciation (or availability) in Sienna Hybrid

Loving my new Sienna Hybrid

I am at $1.25 gross per mile ATM.

Once I am both platforms, my simple PT strategy has to always been to roll XL only (except when chasing a bonus).


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I ruled all electric out just for the fact that I tow a boat a lot and at least once a month make a 300+ mile trip each way. It will just not fit my needs right now.


FWIW it can tow pretty amazingly, but with that distance you’re probably right. Did you look at the F150 electric?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Authority said:


> FWIW it can tow pretty amazingly, but with that distance you’re probably right. Did you look at the F150 electric?


Not yet, I am guessing they will be over priced when they first come out. I may look at them.


----------

